
How packaging can make food more flavorful - mhb
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/02/accounting-for-taste
======
mhb
_adding two and a half ounces to the weight of a plastic yogurt container
makes the yogurt seem about twenty-five per cent more filling_

Weight loss product idea - food weights.

